# Does anyone know this species?



## Empiu (Feb 18, 2007)

Hello! Does anyone know this species :

Presibylla sp.

Harpagomantis tricolor

Omomantis zebrata

I would be gratefull for any infos about them.

Regards

Joanna


----------

